# Gerard Schwartz's final concert with his postion at Seattle Symphony



## clavichorder

Gerard Schwartz's last concert in charge of the Seattle Symphony, its a big night with Mahlers Second and Schwartz is a great Mahler conductor. Should be a good night tonight, if I can stop thinking about non organic cuisines.


----------



## Vaneyes

clavichorder said:


> Gerard Schwartz's last concert in charge of the Seattle Symphony, its a big night with Mahlers Second and Schwartz is a great Mahler conductor. Should be a good night tonight, if I can stop thinking about non organic cuisines.


It's been a long haul with Gerard Schwartz. Any impressions on new Music Director Ludovic Morlot?


----------



## clavichorder

I don't know enough about him frankly, have not heard any of his work, but I'm optimistic based on the word that's been going around. And Schwartz as good as he is with later romantic and modern music, couldn't conduct pre Beethoven very well in my opinion, not crisp enough, so maybe Morlot will be able to do that a little better so we wouldn't have to depend on guest conductors for top notch classical era music.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

Was the Mahler concert recorded during the perfomance? I hope Naxos will release it.


----------



## starthrower

Not to nitpick, but it's Schwarz. No T at the end.


----------



## clavichorder

I just saw Ludovic Morlot in concert last night, Beethoven's Eroica on the second half and Dutilleux Violin concerto and Frank Zappa on the first half. It was a great concert!


----------



## starthrower

clavichorder said:


> I just saw Ludovic Morlot in concert last night, Beethoven's Eroica on the second half and Dutilleux Violin concerto and Frank Zappa on the first half. It was a great concert!


What Zappa piece was performed?


----------



## clavichorder

^I had to look it up, "Dupree's Paradise" from "The Perfect Stranger." It had a neat theme and some interesting orchestration, with a cimbalom too(same with the Dutilleux), but I think it would require another listen, it lost me about half way through and I felt saved again when the theme came around, but there was something interesting about it, I hadn't had much experience with this sort of music from Zappa, and I was very pleasantly surprised. I liked the Dutilleux violin concerto, it sounded a bit like later William Schuman but with very lively wind orchestration, and transparent orchestral textures, it looked like hell to play. It was a good programming move on Morlot's part in my eyes.


----------



## starthrower

Dupree's Paradise is an old piece Zappa used to perform with his jazz/rock ensembles. The Perfect Stranger is a nice CD featuring the orchestral version, plus the excellent title track.


----------

